# How Important is Size?



## Rand OmGuy

Ok all, 
I need a womans perspective. An honest one. 

I am struggling with a confidence issue as a result of my wife of 13 years cheating on me with my best friend two years ago. 

While i am working through that process, questions i have asked her about the OM and the incident has left me with answers i probably didn't want to know. 

Let me start with this, i have never been terribly concerned with or hung up on the size of my "package". I have never had any negative feedback about my size, but let's be honets, most women aren't going to just tell a guy that he's small. I have heard through the grapevine that a girl thought i was quite large but that is subjective. 

Now to the meat of the problem. Pun intended. 

During the questioning stage of me finding out what happened, i asked her: "was he bigger than me?" She reluctantly answered, yes. Keeping her promise to be honest with me no matter how much it would hurt me. She followed her answer up with that it didn't make a difference in the sex and that she didn't climax. 

Now, not only did my FORMER best friend have sex with my wife, he is better equipped than i was. I suddenly felt inadequet and my confidence was shot. I felt almost embarrassed to even get undressed in front of her. 

I started searching online about penis enlargement and quickly realized that there is really no such thing. On these medical based sites, they describe the average Penis size as 5-7" long and 4-5" in circumfrence. 

As embarrasing as it is, i measured myself the very next time i was erect. I measured above the "average" size but i still have a complexabout it. 

Is this stupid? 

My wife has multiple G-spot orgasms everytime we make love (3-5 times a week) so i know she is being satisfied, but why do i still feel the way i do? 

I know a woman can't comment on whether i myself am of an okay size without seeing it, but i want to know how important it is?


----------



## ATC529R

it depends on the woman....... so you will find no answers here....nor anywhere for that matter. the only answer is the comfort you have that your wife is satisfied with you.

she has given you every reason to doubt that. this isn't about size, it's about how your woman, perhaps unintentionally, broke your confidence.

I don't know that that can ever be regained without finding a new woman. IMO anyway.


----------



## tacoma

Like ATC said it depends on the woman.

There are size queens and there are women who would run at the sight of a 7" penis so...depends.

In your situation I understand your emotional state about it BUT honestly man if she's getting off and has obvious physical desire for you you're good to go in a purely physical sense.

You're questioning this now because she's put you in a position to compare yourself to her OM in every way and it's going to drive you mad for awhile until you can get beyond it.

Before the affair you were probably confident that she was satisfied and desired you, now..well she's called that into question by screwing around.

It's her job to get you past all this if she wants reconciliation, is she doing her job?


----------



## Rand OmGuy

tacoma said:


> Like ATC said it depends on the woman.
> 
> There are size queens and there are women who would run at the sight of a 7" penis so...depends.
> 
> In your situation I understand your emotional state about it BUT honestly man if she's getting off and has obvious physical desire for you you're good to go in a purely physical sense.
> 
> You're questioning this now because she's put you in a position to compare yourself to her OM in every way and it's going to drive you mad for awhile until you can get beyond it.
> 
> Before the affair you were probably confident that she was satisfied and desired you, now..well she's called that into question by screwing around.
> 
> It's her job to get you past all this if she wants reconciliation, is she doing her job?


She is definitely doing her job. We are closer than we ever were in 13 years of marriage. But i am definitely still struggling with confidence issue despite how much she reassures me. She lied to me for 2 years, so her credibility is still shaky right now


----------



## Mavash.

For me size does matter but in reverse. I don't like a big guy. It hurts and I can't orgasm.

I prefer a small to average guy.

I've only been with one well endowed guy. We lived together for a couple of years and I never had an orgasm with him. Actually hated sex with him and I LOVE sex.

Went on to sleep with small to average guys and I orgasmed easily with them.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Here is the low down on SIZE...

Mr. Average - The true story about penis size

I've been wholly satisfied from the beginning, 99.9 % of the time I orgasm..(only been with 1 man but he is Mr Average)...... I've read posts on here by women who had bigger & couldn't... so I would believe your wife when she says this >>> " it didn't make a difference in the sex and that she didn't climax".

You wanted her full honesty...so she gave it... don't allow this to destroy you... .Think about this... you would feel worse IF you couldn't get her to orgasm -for years on end - and HE DID .... It is the emotional connection between 2 people, their chemistry...it is so MUCH MORE than a man's size...



> She is definitely doing her job. *We are closer than we ever were in 13 years of marriage*. But i am definitely still struggling with confidence issue despite how much she reassures me. She lied to me for 2 years, so her credibility is still shaky right now


 This is wonderful... this is where you need to concentrate, on what you have *now*... but I can see the questioning, once trust has been broken (and ongoing for 2 yrs) you just don't get this back in a small amount of time... No matter how you want it, it has to be rebuilt brick by brick. 

Why did she cheat ? What was happening in your marriage at the time ...have you worked through this... has she explained herself - to the why's...did she feel lonely, neglected ?? Where is this so called "best friend" of yours today?


----------



## tacoma

Rand OmGuy said:


> She is definitely doing her job. We are closer than we ever were in 13 years of marriage. But i am definitely still struggling with confidence issue despite how much she reassures me. She lied to me for 2 years, so her credibility is still shaky right now


Then give it time.
Let her build some trust back up and understand you didn't do this to yourself, this was done to you.

If she's sincere and remorseful and doing what needs to be done to fulfill you in the relationship your trust in her desire will come back and your confidence in what you mean to her will come with it.


----------



## Rand OmGuy

SimplyAmorous said:


> Here is the low down on SIZE...
> 
> Mr. Average - The true story about penis size
> 
> I've been wholly satisfied from the beginning, 99.9 % of the time I orgasm..(only been with 1 man but he is Mr Average)...... I've read posts on here by women who had bigger & couldn't... so I would believe your wife when she says this >>> " it didn't make a difference in the sex and that she didn't climax".
> 
> You wanted her full honesty...so she gave it... don't allow this to destroy you... .Think about this... you would feel worse IF you couldn't get her to orgasm -for years on end - and HE DID .... It is the emotional connection between 2 people, their chemistry...it is so MUCH MORE than a man's size...
> 
> This is wonderful... this is where you need to concentrate, on what you have *now*... but I can see the questioning, once trust has been broken (and ongoing for 2 yrs) you just don't get this back in a small amount of time... No matter how you want it, it has to be rebuilt brick by brick.
> 
> Why did she cheat ? What was happening in your marriage at the time ...have you worked through this... has she explained herself - to the why's...did she feel lonely, neglected ?? Where is this so called "best friend" of yours today?


Thank you for your input. 

When my wife cheated, we were in a very bad place in our marriage, on the verge of divorce. I was not giving her the attention, emotional support and affection she needed. We have resolved all of this and i have been putting a lot of work into bettering my self, unfortunately it was after the cheat. I don't take responsibility for what she did, but i do have some ownership in what led to it. 

The "FORMER" friend was doing and saying those things and took advantage of what i confided in him about regarduing the hardships of my marriage at the time. He is no longer in the picture and never will be again. 

My wife and are working through this and are making good progress. I decided that our children were not going to be punished for her mistake. I love her and know the good in her and feel that a person cannot be defined by one action. She is working hard everyday to prove she deserves my forgiveness and trust. 

I guess i will just have to work through my confidence issues.


----------



## diwali123

She didn't say he was longer, just bigger. He could be thicker but same length or shorter. 
I probably would have lied to you because holy crap that's just not good for a man to hear. 
At least she was honest with you. 

I have had relationships with guys who were 9 inches, it really didn't make a difference to me. Once you get over about 7 it gets to be too long. The last few inches of vagina towards the uterus don't have many nerve endings. Smaller is easier to give oral to. 
I think chemistry and technique are more important than size really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

A double betrayal... I was going to post something witty and potentially taking the piss outta it but...

Hell if that happened to me I would be questioning my own size too! I admire your strength to forgive her after that, don't know how I could trust her again after a 2 year affair with my best mate though...

I don't think the issue is your size and I think you know this by now, but your wife has a sh-tload of work to do. Did she say the sex was better with the OM though? Did you fear to ask that? Perhaps your former mate may have been bigger but he was pathetic in bed - she came back to you after all


----------



## MeditMike80

It really does depend on the woman. I'm on the short side of average length and on the high side of average girth. My wife is very petite and very tight - she can sometimes barely handle me. Some women are built to be able to accommodate larger men and some aren't. If she's not a size queen, I don't think penis size really matters to most women unless you're way below or above average. Think about it this way: how important is boob size to you? I like big boobs, my wife is an A cup - doesn't bother me in the least and I constantly tell her how spectacular they are. In the end I doubt it really matters (I've repeated this a few times so you can get it).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound

If a woman told me I was too small, I would tell her no, your'e too large.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rand OmGuy

RandomDude said:


> A double betrayal... I was going to post something witty and potentially taking the piss outta it but...
> 
> Hell if that happened to me I would be questioning my own size too! I admire your strength to forgive her after that, don't know how I could trust her again after a 2 year affair with my best mate though...
> 
> I don't think the issue is your size and I think you know this by now, but your wife has a sh-tload of work to do. Did she say the sex was better with the OM though? Did you fear to ask that? Perhaps your former mate may have been bigger but he was pathetic in bed - she came back to you after all


It was a one time encounter between them. She adamently said he couldn't even compare to me in bed. Whe i confronted him about the whole thing he said that she told him the same thing...it's a F******D situation, but i'll survive. We'll survive


----------



## BrockLanders

I'm sure that if you're at least average sized, the size of your wallet is a bigger concern.


----------



## Rand OmGuy

Thank you all. The info on some of the posts was helpful. I re-measured (more accurately)...that's still embarrassing..lol...and based on the Mr. Average chart, i am right in the med-high range. I feel a lot better. More importantly i have began to realize i am the perfect size for my wife. Not to be too graphic, but i was the first and only one to give her multiple orgasms, squirting orgasms at that. I also find comfort in that the former "friend" has never maintained a relationship and is obviously lacking something.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I'm so sorry you went through this betrayal, that totally sucks. I can see why your confidence was shot but am glad you are feeling better now.

As to your question...I think we all, male and female, hear all kinds of things about how we can't measure up and will never be able to. And we are all supposed to just suck it up and get used to it.

Things like:

*Men are visual, will always look at porn.

*Men need variety and will always be thinking of having sex with your sister.

*Women are employing hypergamy at every turn and would throw you off a cliff for a BBD.

*Women are gold diggers.

*Small peens, yuck.

*Small breasts, yuck.

*Overweight? Yuck.

*Underweight? Also yuck.

*You'll never be as hot as x, y, z movie/rock/reality TV show star.

All of these messages about how we'll never be as hot as someone else and how no man or woman will ever only want YOU...how YOU alone will never be enough, is the message we hear over and over.

But being madly in LOVE really does trump all of that. Each of us really can be all our partner needs and wants...if we really are in love. I hope you and your wife can be in love again and stay that way. Good luck.


----------



## Mavash.

diwali123 said:


> She didn't say he was longer, just bigger. He could be thicker but same length or shorter.
> I probably would have lied to you because holy crap that's just not good for a man to hear.
> At least she was honest with you.
> 
> I have had relationships with guys who were 9 inches, it really didn't make a difference to me. Once you get over about 7 it gets to be too long. The last few inches of vagina towards the uterus don't have many nerve endings. Smaller is easier to give oral to.
> I think chemistry and technique are more important than size really.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agree with all of this.

Oh and I would have totally lied. This wife is an idiot. Never ever ever under ANY circumstance do you compare your current lover negatively to someone else. Ever. I get the whole transparency thing but this question goes too far. I'd be cool with all other truth like what they did, did she orgasm, etc but not size.


----------



## Rand OmGuy

Mavash. said:


> Agree with all of this.
> 
> Oh and I would have totally lied. This wife is an idiot. Never ever ever under ANY circumstance do you compare your current lover negatively to someone else. Ever. I get the whole transparency thing but this question goes too far. I'd be cool with all other truth like what they did, did she orgasm, etc but not size.


Kind of my fault. She only did what i asked and she promised not to lie to me. I shouldn't have asked the question i didn't want the answer to. She later said she wish she would have lied, but honestly i'm glad she didn't. It convinced me of her commitment to be honest with me no matter what


----------



## RandomDude

Rand OmGuy said:


> It was a one time encounter between them. She adamently said he couldn't even compare to me in bed. Whe i confronted him about the whole thing he said that she told him the same thing...it's a F******D situation, but i'll survive. We'll survive


Then find your peace in that, in my opinion. That would be enough for me, and it was a one time encounter yet it looks like she's taking things seriously, she's not projecting, and she's accepting responsibility as well as doing what is necessary to regain your trust.

Give her and yourself a chance in my opinion





> Oh and I would have totally lied. This wife is an idiot. Never ever ever under ANY circumstance do you compare your current lover negatively to someone else. Ever. I get the whole transparency thing but this question goes too far. I'd be cool with all other truth like what they did, did she orgasm, etc but not size.


But she didn't compare him negatively, in fact, she compared him positively, either than hey, ok he may be a few inches larger - but he obviously can't fk for sh-t - so she had a ONS, turned out her cheating partner sucks, and now is doing everything to make it work with her husband, including telling the truth on such a difficult question.

Personally, I would give OP's wife credit for it.


----------



## tacoma

Mavash. said:


> Agree with all of this.
> 
> Oh and I would have totally lied. This wife is an idiot. Never ever ever under ANY circumstance do you compare your current lover negatively to someone else. Ever. I get the whole transparency thing but this question goes too far. I'd be cool with all other truth like what they did, did she orgasm, etc but not size.


I dunno, this could've been a trick question for all she knew.

The OM was his friend, I've been in a few locker rooms with my friends.

I'd stick with the truth and hope he had the sense not to ask.
Sorry OP.


----------



## Rand OmGuy

tacoma said:


> I dunno, this could've been a trick question for all she knew.
> 
> The OM was his friend, I've been in a few locker rooms with my friends.
> 
> I'd stick with the truth and hope he had the sense not to ask.
> Sorry OP.


Yeah, i should have had the sense not to ask, but i wasn't exactly in a rational state of thinking.

No worries....knowing that i have been the only one to give her multiple squirting orgasms EVERY time we have sex is good enough for me. Sorry to be so graphic but i don't really know of another way to describe it


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Rand OmGuy said:


> When my wife cheated, we were in a very bad place in our marriage, on the verge of divorce.* I was not giving her the attention, emotional support and affection she needed*. We have resolved all of this and i have been putting a lot of work into bettering my self, unfortunately it was after the cheat. I don't take responsibility for what she did, but i do have some ownership in what led to it.


 Just knowing that she didn't do this because he was a stud muffin while you was the perfect husband - in my opinion, should validate you -that she fell under desperation.. I am not trying to belittle it (of course it was still very wrong)... but a woman who screws around on a Perfect wonderful man is different somehow, more heartless....than one who, out of desperation and loneliness because she feels her husband turned her back on her, maybe she was crying every day inside. I don't know. 

Just trying to help you see her side.. in this case, I would fully believe her that all along she just wanted YOU, her husband anyway... and he was not a threat or his size at all - he was something filling in a gap that was missing in the marriage.


----------



## RandomDude

I agree with SA, I also believe that all cheats are still cheats regardless, and one can't belittle it and say "meh", one one night stand that I can't even fking remember was enough to devastate my wife/gf at the time of the cheat so hey - definitely can't be belittled.

But as she said, there's also two sides of the coin in this. But it's not about her actions now, it's about yours RandomGuy, and if you were that man who DID give her the attention, emotional support and affection and she still did that: My response to you would be -> "Just get that fking **** out of your life and let her be someone else's problem"

But that's not the case as SA pointed out. But you admit to your flaws, and have taken steps to fix it, so has she. Hell I see no reason for you guys to not continue, in fact, I truly believe that you should move on from this, allow her to reassure you as well. It hurts to know that whatever you do, your spouse no longer believes you - I know. I've been there.

She's doing everything she can to fix things and it looks like you're doing your part too. Give yourself both a break, and forget about size, you already know you're a better lover than that prick of a "mate" ever was. Find pride in that.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

RandomDude said:


> I agree with SA, I also believe that all cheats are still cheats regardless, and one can't belittle it and say "meh", one one night stand that I can't even fking remember was enough to devastate my wife/gf at the time of the cheat so hey - definitely can't be belittled.
> 
> But as she said, there's also two sides of the coin in this. But it's not about her actions now, it's about yours RandomGuy, and if you were that man who DID give her the attention, emotional support and affection and she still did that: My response to you would be -> "Just get that fking **** out of your life and let her be someone else's problem"
> 
> But that's not the case as SA pointed out. *But you admit to your flaws, and have taken steps to fix it, so has she. Hell I see no reason for you guys to not continue, in fact, I truly believe that you should move on from this, allow her to reassure you as well*. It hurts to know that whatever you do, your spouse no longer believes you - I know. I've been there.
> 
> *She's doing everything she can to fix things and it looks like you're doing your part too. Give yourself both a break, and forget about size, you already know you're a better lover than that prick of a "mate" ever was. Find pride in that*.


See Random Dude, that was some damn excellent advice - in my opinion !







I couldn't agree more - see you have lots to offer !


----------



## Rand OmGuy

Thank you RandomDude and SA for your insight. It is truly appreciated. I had a very, very bad childhood and i spend a lot of my early adult years focused only on what i wanted or needed and not what was best for my wife and kids and their wants and needs. Towards the breaking point of my marriage 2 years ago, i finally heard what my wife had been saying for quite some time and accepting the faults i had. 

It also explains why during those 2 years, my wife would seem like she was poking holes in our marriage and almost in self destruction mode. I think that the better i got and the more i changed for the good, the worse she felt about what she did. 

I don't minimize what she did, but i understand how it happened and how fast someone can succumb to a moment of weakness when in a fragile state of mind.


----------



## NextTimeAround

I think it's difficult to believe what a WP says in general. Your wife says that the guy was big, that could be a fact. But what's more important, was overall better in bed than you. That would be her opinion.

I wrestle with this as well. My fiance said he didn't his EA physically attractive....... but you did spend time with her; favored her over me and attempted to kiss her (on the road to full on sex)...... so then I come back to what difference does it make if he tells me that he doesn't find her attractive.....

especially since I strongly believe that when a guy falls for a less than attractive woman, then that means that the attraction is especially strong....... like Prince Ch arles and Ca milla

anyway, OP good luck to you in moving forward as I try to do as well.


----------



## Faithful Wife

You think Camilla is less attractive than Prince Charles?

Interesting. I think they are pretty equally attractive.


----------



## NextTimeAround

Faithful Wife said:


> You think Camilla is less attractive than Prince Charles?
> 
> Interesting. I think they are pretty equally attractive.


Princess Di was more attractive than Camilla. and for those who believe that youth provides some sort of advantage, she was also much much younger.


----------



## Faithful Wife

How attractive Princess Di is doesn't really make any difference to how attractive Camilla is. I was just saying that I think Prince Charles and Camilla are fairly well matched attraction-wise.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana

Faithful Wife said:


> Things like:
> 
> *Men are visual, will always look at porn.
> 
> *Men need variety and will always be thinking of having sex with your sister.
> 
> *Women are employing hypergamy at every turn and would throw you off a cliff for a BBD.
> 
> *Women are gold diggers.
> 
> *Small peens, yuck.
> 
> *Small breasts, yuck.
> 
> *Overweight? Yuck.
> 
> *Underweight? Also yuck.
> 
> *You'll never be as hot as x, y, z movie/rock/reality TV show star.


Tbh all these stuff are true(especially the top 4,lol), but not disheartening. I don't see people going "Why isn't my IQ 10 points higher, boo hoo, I'll never think again! " and so it's silly to become distraught by your physical deficiencies. You just gotta make do and become the best within your physical limitations.


----------



## NextTimeAround

Faithful Wife said:


> How attractive Princess Di is doesn't really make any difference to how attractive Camilla is. I was just saying that I think Prince Charles and Camilla are fairly well matched attraction-wise.


However, the point that I am making here is that while Prince Charles was married to Di, he still preferred Camilla over her .....despite the general consensus that Di was more attractive than Camilla which suggests to me that Camilla must have some serious _je ne sais quoi._


----------



## Faithful Wife

NextTime...yes, it would appear he was forced into marrying Di although he never loved her. Big mistake, as they all now realize.


----------



## NextTimeAround

Faithful Wife said:


> NextTime...yes, it would appear he was forced into marrying Di although he never loved her. Big mistake, as they all now realize.


yes, and the fact that Di was more attractive than Camilla did not change his preference for Camilla.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Indeed. No surprise there, either, to me.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

ATC529R said:


> it depends on the woman....... so you will find no answers here....nor anywhere for that matter. the only answer is the comfort you have that your wife is satisfied with you.
> 
> she has given you every reason to doubt that. this isn't about size, it's about how your woman, perhaps unintentionally, broke your confidence.
> 
> I don't know that that can ever be regained without finding a new woman. IMO anyway.


He can regain-reestablish his confidence with this particular woman, the only problem is it's going to take much longer than going and finding a new one where you don't have the confidence problem with.

It's possible to build a deeper and stronger connection with the current one and also greater sexual intimacy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

> *Rand OmGuy said:* I don't minimize what she did, *but i understand how it happened and how fast someone can succumb to a moment of weakness when in a fragile state of mind.*


 Very good..... People make mistakes and sometimes they hate themselves for it....If the







is there.... you'd be foolish to throw it away or allow yourself to remain hung up on this aspect (but you already know this :smthumbup...... but work your darnest to move past it.... because NOW you GET what she has needed all along ..and it sounds she is doing her best to make it up to you....showing you how much she loves you... I would see a bright future ahead...

We had friends where the husband stepped out on his wife with one of her GF's.. yep.. they got through it -had 4 kids, very happy today...closer than ever. He still hates himself for what he did.. but they talk so openly about it - even to us.. very healthy.. She loves him - always did -but could see how her rejection was hurting him badly. 

These 2 books could help you both - in understanding each's needs/ Love langauges...
>>  The 5 Love Languages: The Secret to Love That Lasts  









 Love Languages Personal Profile 





















Another Highly recommended Book >>> His Needs, Her Needs: Building an Affair-Proof Marriage  ~ these are the Core Emotional Needs addressed in that book....



> 10 Emotional needs:
> 
> 
> 1. *Admiration*
> 2. *Affection*
> 3. *Conversation*
> 4. *Domestic support*
> 5. *Family commitment*
> 6.* Financial support*
> 7. *Honesty and openness*
> 8. *Physical attractiveness*
> 9. *Recreational companionship*
> 10. *Sexual fulfillment*










 Emotional Needs Questionnaire









........


----------



## hookares

RanDomGuy, if you are average or better in the package department, then you should be OK for a majority of women.
You had your wife feel compelled to tell the "truth" about something she knows damned well you can't change, in spite of her having no qualms about lying to you for the past two years about more important things.
I was way too small for my ex wife up until the time when she fell on hard times and wanted an hand out. Then she insisted "it doesn't matter".
It's up to you if you want to "trust".
I wouldn't.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

Rand OmGuy said:


> Ok all,
> I need a womans perspective. An honest one.
> 
> I am struggling with a confidence issue as a result of my wife of 13 years cheating on me with my best friend two years ago.
> 
> While i am working through that process, questions i have asked her about the OM and the incident has left me with answers i probably didn't want to know.
> 
> Let me start with this, i have never been terribly concerned with or hung up on the size of my "package". I have never had any negative feedback about my size, but let's be honets, most women aren't going to just tell a guy that he's small. I have heard through the grapevine that a girl thought i was quite large but that is subjective.
> 
> Now to the meat of the problem. Pun intended.
> 
> During the questioning stage of me finding out what happened, i asked her: "was he bigger than me?" She reluctantly answered, yes. Keeping her promise to be honest with me no matter how much it would hurt me. She followed her answer up with that it didn't make a difference in the sex and that she didn't climax.
> 
> Now, not only did my FORMER best friend have sex with my wife, he is better equipped than i was. I suddenly felt inadequet and my confidence was shot. I felt almost embarrassed to even get undressed in front of her.
> 
> I started searching online about penis enlargement and quickly realized that there is really no such thing. On these medical based sites, they describe the average Penis size as 5-7" long and 4-5" in circumfrence.
> 
> As embarrasing as it is, i measured myself the very next time i was erect. I measured above the "average" size but i still have a complexabout it.
> 
> Is this stupid?
> 
> My wife has multiple G-spot orgasms everytime we make love (3-5 times a week) so i know she is being satisfied, but why do i still feel the way i do?
> 
> I know a woman can't comment on whether i myself am of an okay size without seeing it, but i want to know how important it is?


That's a very large range to be considered average.

First of all, porn is not 12" c0cks. The larger end of that is 9" c0cks. They are photographed from flattering angles, and with very small females with small faces and small hands, so it makes everything look larger.

Second, if you are above the range listed, you are in the territory approaching large in length.

So you are giving yourself confidence issues. I don't know how to tell you how to get over the self doubt, maybe get caught up in the moment of how good sex feels.

Yeah, that's it. You have plenty more than enough to do the job, do an awesome job.


----------



## tacoma

DaddyLongShanks said:


> That's a very large range to be considered average.


The totally unscientific consensus of 3-4 surveys I've found state the average American male is between 5.5 & 6.5 inches.



> First of all, porn is not 12" c0cks. The larger end of that is 9" c0cks. They are photographed from flattering angles, and with very small females with small faces and small hands, so it makes everything look larger.


Which is half the reason I love my petite wife.
I look like John Homes in her little hands.

:rofl:


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

tacoma said:


> The totally unscientific consensus of 3-4 surveys I've found state the average American male is between 5.5 & 6.5 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is half the reason I love my petite wife.
> I look like John Homes in her little hands.
> 
> :rofl:


I've had a couple of ex with hands the size larger than many men, and I've also had ex with delicate and small wrists and hands and it just makes you feel so much bigger. LOL.


----------



## Flygirl

Size does not matter to me at all.


----------



## Downtrodden_Hubby

Trust me bigger isn't better anyways...the two women I've been with physcially (my serious ex of 4 years and my current wife whom I've been with for 8 years) have had trouble in various ways with my package. I'm 8" and I wish I was about an inch shorter...

I almost never get oral because it hurts their jaws and I can get to do so much in bed without getting complaints that I'm hurting them.

After reading what I wrote it sounds like a 13 year old bragging but I'm not at all doing so. I'm just being open and honest. I love receiving oral but was always sad when I hear what they've all said to me...I can't do it for very long it hurts my jaw :-(

Sigh, I wish there was a way for me to say what I've said without sound like a stupid kid trying to brag about being big. I'm sincerely a 28yr old married man trying to say bigger isn't better. Oh well, still sounds stupid :-/


----------



## Faithful Wife

Good try anyway, Downtrodden Hubby.

So, why Downtrodden?


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Shadow_Nirvana said:


> Tbh all these stuff are true(especially the top 4,lol), but not disheartening. I don't see people going "Why isn't my IQ 10 points higher, boo hoo, I'll never think again! " and so it's silly to become distraught by your physical deficiencies. You just gotta make do and become the best within your physical limitations.


Exactly. You have what you have and it isn't going to change ... worry about things you can control. Unless your size is clearly in the 0 to 40 percentile, and you verified it's not ... and double checked ... and probably triple checked, lol ... I wouldn't even describe it as a "physical limitation.", it isn't. Clearly you and your wife have a sexual connection; no worries.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Downtrodden_Hubby said:


> Trust me bigger isn't better anyways...the two women I've been with physcially (my serious ex of 4 years and my current wife whom I've been with for 8 years) have had trouble in various ways with my package. I'm 8" and I wish I was about an inch shorter...
> 
> I almost never get oral because it hurts their jaws and I can get to do so much in bed without getting complaints that I'm hurting them.
> 
> *After reading what I wrote it sounds like a 13 year old bragging but I'm not at all doing so. *I'm just being open and honest. I love receiving oral but was always sad when I hear what they've all said to me...I can't do it for very long it hurts my jaw :-(
> 
> Sigh, I wish there was a way for me to say what I've said without sound like a stupid kid trying to brag about being big. I'm sincerely a 28yr old married man trying to say bigger isn't better. Oh well, still sounds stupid :-/


lol ...well then according to surveys of people commenting on pen!s size threads, you are slightly on the small side. Congratulations!


----------



## See_Listen_Love

NextTimeAround said:


> However, the point that I am making here is that while Prince Charles was married to Di, he still preferred Camilla over her .....despite the general consensus that Di was more attractive than Camilla which suggests to me that Camilla must have some serious _je ne sais quoi._


You maybe be having to separate attractive from beauty.

Attractive can be also spiritual, and about character. 


And in m.h.o. he was forbidden to marry Camilla, and had to provide an heir to the throne. So they brought in Lady Di.


----------



## aug

Faithful Wife said:


> Good try anyway, Downtrodden Hubby.
> 
> *So, why Downtrodden?*



You gotta ask that after what he wrote?


----------



## Wazza

diwali123 said:


> She didn't say he was longer, just bigger. He could be thicker but same length or shorter.
> I probably would have lied to you because holy crap that's just not good for a man to hear.
> At least she was honest with you.


When the lie is caught it becomes far more damaging than an unpleasant truth would have been, because certainty is destroyed. Forever.

It's always at the back of your mind that in a tight spot you can't assume your spouse will be honest with you. 

I'm 23 years out from wife's affair so I doubt it will ever heal. I know some of her lies were to protect my feelings, later in the piece anyway. But that doesn't change the damage.


----------



## nxs450

I posted on here a little over a year ago about penis enlargement and how it can be done. It was removed later for some reason I think they thought I was trying to promote the FREE forum that I mentioned on here.
Anyway when I was in school I was very late to hit puberty so I was teased by other guys. It stuck with me afterwards and made me feel insecure about my manhood. Like you I found out later which was about 13 years ago that I was slightly above average but I still felt inadequate. A lot of it had to do with my flaccid size. I don't know if you have heard the term "grower versus shower"? Some guys when flaccid maintain a good size and some have shrinkage is what it means. But when the showers get aroused they don't increase near as much as a grower. That was one of my issues.
So back 13 years ago I stumbled across penis enlargement and found this forum. My wife never had any issues and was happy with me. But I wanted to try it to see if it would work. I learned the exercises and performed them regularly for about 2 years. I increased my girth by a 1 inch, and my length by 1 1/2 inches in this time. Also it helps your flaccid size tremendously. After that I could not gain any more. 
So it can be done if a person is committed to it, and gains very from one guy to another. You are not going to get these outrageous gains like some places claim, and the pills etc. are a sham. 
Just some honest information if anyone wants to know if it can be done!


----------



## Pault

Just a point from a fellow male.

I once asked my wife about this. I guess it is a question every guys either does want to ask or has asked. Its like searching for the damned Holy Grail lol. 

Id noted she was interested a little more than usual in some athletes on TV. Clearly there was budgie smuggling going on and I noted her make a comment to her female friend about this as they both said they were not really looking at the races...... (end of scenario)

Her comment to me was this. It really wasn't the size that mattered but the end result. I pushed this a bit and she made a real fair comment. Guys look at at woemn with big boobs and think WOW! And then the wondering how good it would be to have those in bed and everything else starts to run amock. In reality the chances would be that this large brested apperation would be average, not be a sex godess with incredible skills and would even be someone we'd wish we'd not bothered with. It was about the idea not the reality. She pointed out that she (my W) would never want a long or large diameter male to have sex with as she didnt want the discomfort. Fair point. Then she said this which even as I type Im smiling. Woould you want a female with a huge vag**a?. If the sensation isnt there then nothing is going to happen - same for her.

So the morale of the story is - just be happy shes satisfied with what you do and make sure that you keep it that way to the very best of your ability.

As for the betrail by a friend , NO ONE needs a friend like that and hopfully otehrs will get the drift about him as well and start to isolate him for his dishonesty and betrail.


----------



## Goldmember357

size should not mater. 

You are going to end up driving yourself insane if you stay with this woman.

LEAVE!!!!


You will kill yourself mentally if you stay with her, these thoughts will never leave your head and the situation you described is terrible and shows what a terrible and cruel person she is. My advice is leave or else you will forever have these thoughts in your head and compare yourself to him.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

Goldmember357 said:


> size should not mater.
> 
> You are going to end up driving yourself insane if you stay with this woman.
> 
> LEAVE!!!!
> 
> 
> You will kill yourself mentally if you stay with her, these thoughts will never leave your head and the situation you described is terrible and shows what a terrible and cruel person she is. My advice is leave or else you will forever have these thoughts in your head and compare yourself to him.


It's very hard to not base some of your confidence off of the reactions and perceptions of your significant other. I could see if it was jealous competition, but your spouse. So it's very tough.

You will be surprised at the amount of self worth that you have when someone maintains your value and looks at you in a very positive light.

If the wife is still comparing, and your attributes don't overwhelm what she cheated on you with. ( not just c0ck size ), then you are killing yourself.

I'd read MMSL and apply those principles.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

NextTimeAround said:


> I think it's difficult to believe what a WP says in general. Your wife says that the guy was big, that could be a fact. But what's more important, was overall better in bed than you. That would be her opinion.
> 
> I wrestle with this as well. My fiance said he didn't his EA physically attractive....... but you did spend time with her; favored her over me and attempted to kiss her (on the road to full on sex)...... so then I come back to what difference does it make if he tells me that he doesn't find her attractive.....
> 
> especially since I strongly believe that when a guy falls for a less than attractive woman, then that means that the attraction is especially strong....... like Prince Ch arles and Ca milla
> 
> anyway, OP good luck to you in moving forward as I try to do as well.


Could you have thought that there must have been something else about her? Something else that was much more valueable than an outer attraction?


----------



## NextTimeAround

DaddyLongShanks said:


> Could you have thought that there must have been something else about her? Something else that was much more valueable than an outer attraction?


Yes, I agree with you which is why I contemplate the messages between them and try to get some perspective from what he tells me. 

YOur partner is always going to play things down which means that everything they say has even greater meaning to it. At the moment, I accept that he liked her feisty, in your face behavior....... don't ever agree with him the first time around, I guess........ maybe a few other men can talk about experiences with women who, they had to admit, was not their physical type.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

NextTimeAround said:


> Yes, I agree with you which is why I contemplate the messages between them and try to get some perspective from what he tells me.
> 
> YOur partner is always going to play things down which means that everything they say has even greater meaning to it. At the moment, I accept that he liked her feisty, in your face behavior....... don't ever agree with him the first time around, I guess........ maybe a few other men can talk about experiences with women who, they had to admit, was not their physical type.


I've had women who got more beautiful the more they talked to me and acted around me. It was because of their thoughts and ways. And since I reciprocated the appreciated feeling, they even became to look better outwardly.

With this "in your face", "your never right the first time", my opinion is I don't like to waste time. So it's unnecessary friction and slow down. But for those who really enjoy fighting, even for no good reason at all, I guess it would be a turnon.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

Goldmember357 said:


> size should not mater.
> 
> You are going to end up driving yourself insane if you stay with this woman.
> 
> LEAVE!!!!
> 
> 
> You will kill yourself mentally if you stay with her, these thoughts will never leave your head and the situation you described is terrible and shows what a terrible and cruel person she is. My advice is leave or else you will forever have these thoughts in your head and compare yourself to him.


At the risk of derailing this thread, if the OP's story is accurate and the wife only had one instance of infidelity, then there would never be any hope for anyone to overcome cheating. The OP's story is analogous to a ONS, except he knew the AP very well. Your premise is based on the sex act itself - not the betrayal of it being a best friend and his wife - which simplifies to being equivalent to her having a ONS with a stranger. 

That being the case, in your eyes then cheating should be automatic grounds for divorce no matter what. That's fine if that's what you believe in (I do believe this btw). Just state it as such instead of centering it around the size of the APs junk.


----------



## hookares

What's a "best friend"?


----------



## diwali123

The relationships I've been in, the guys were above average when hard, and like an inch when flaccid. I thought that was normal. I don't get how guys can go around looking at each other ****s and not realize that the flaccid size is different from the erect size: and it seems a little gay too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

diwali123 said:


> The relationships I've been in, the guys were above average when hard, and like an inch when flaccid. I thought that was normal. I don't get how guys can go around looking at each other ****s and not realize that the flaccid size is different from the erect size: and it seems a little gay too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Some guys flaccids are nearly there erect lengths. Growing up, growers didn't know those don't grow as much as them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## See_Listen_Love

OP, repair yourself out of this mess. Go deep, dig it all out, build yourself up. Grow strong.

Make your personal confidence a priority, independent of whether or not size matters.

That will make you attractive, be it to her or to another woman.

Nothing else matters.


----------



## RandomDude

Russel Peters ****s sizes - YouTube

"Instead of giving me a pill to make my **** bigger, here's a cream to tighten you up!!!" xD


----------



## NancyfromLA

In my personal opinion, I believe that the majority of women are content with the average penis size. The outliers would be the size queens (which I believe represent a minority in our society from what I've observed) and the men with micropenis sizes (also a minority, <1% in population). I think that if you're a man that isn't dealing with either one of those outliers, you are more than fine. That is, you are more than fine statistically and based on baseline values alone, not taking into consideration other factors that play roles in great sex like foreplay, oral sex, rhythm, etc.

Unfortunately, those are things that most men dealing with small penis syndrome choose to neglect when looking down on their sizes. That is what you're doing right now. You're choosing to avoid the fact that penis size alone does not pleasure a woman. It's what you do with what you've got and what you know that makes the difference.

My ex-husband is just about 6 inches with semi-thick girth while my current husband is just under 9 inches with semi-thick girth. I enjoy the sex I have with my current husband a little more than I did with my ex but NOT because of the size difference. Towards the end of our marriage, my ex checked out intimately and our sex became horrible when it used to be great and satisfying. His effort dwindled and with that my satisfaction with our sex. 

My current husband, on the other hand, is always attentive to my needs and employs means other than just normal PIV activity to satisfy those needs. So the deciding factor(s) for why sex with my husband is better than my ex has nothing to do with their size difference. Yes, there is certainly more stretching with my husband than with my ex and other women will attest to that with bigger vs. smaller penises. But both of my guys' penises produced the same result for me at the end of the day.

For a comparison, take one of my best friends. She's my age and has the same body type (lean and curvy). Her ex-boyfriend was well-endowed (8.5 inches thick) while her current husband is just under 6 inches. My friend very much enjoys sex with her husband than she did with her ex-boyfriend. I won't go into details as to why but just know that she is more than satisfied with her husband's penis.

Two women satisfied with two different penis sizes but *not* because of the sizes. And I know that there are a lot more other women like us who hold other intimate factors to be more significant than just the size. I know it's hard for you now but know you are more than fine. Be confident with what you have and what you can do with what you have. Connect with your woman, get hard, and go to work and I promise you that she will be satisfied.


----------



## CouldItBeSo

@ NancyfromLA: I'm kind of astounded how you know your friend's exes and husband's penis sizes and thicknesses and in half inches precision, no less. Wow. I have no idea how big vaginas any of my friends exes or current wives or girlfriends have. Is this like every day talk between girls?


----------



## NancyfromLA

CouldItBeSo said:


> @ NancyfromLA: I'm kind of astounded how you know your friend's exes and husband's penis sizes and thicknesses and in half inches precision, no less. Wow. I have no idea how big vaginas any of my friends exes or current wives or girlfriends have. Is this like every day talk between girls?


Haha. No, I wouldn't say that this is everyday normal talk with girls but I will say that it does happen. For me, my friend and I are very close, almost like sisters. We don't talk about our sex lives regularly but we do exchange tips and such and only once did the penis sizes come into our conversation. As for the sizes, I didn't ask how my friend knew her mens' sizes but my ex measured himself a long time ago when we were in college and told me after we had started dating. My husband never measured and didn't know how big he was until I told him how big my ex-husband was. He measured in front of me and I was his witness ha. But like I said, I didn't care how big their penises were. I'm just really infatuated with applying numerical values to everything in general like I do with my job.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

I would guess that larger than average sized guys get cheated on just as often as average sized guys. It has nothing to do with the size of your junk and everything to do with the character of your partner. It makes no sense to worry about things you have no control over; focus on the things you do have control over.


----------



## techmom

To the OP, with a "friend " like that who needs enemies? Don't worry about your size because the real issue is how you are relating with your wife. Seems like you are doing well so far, keep up the good work and don't sweat the small stuff ( no pun intended).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rand OmGuy

Thank you all for your input. Honestly, i shouldn't have asked the question that i didn't want the answer to. Some say she shouldn't have answered me honestly, but i'm glad she did. I had asked to be honest about everything i asked and she was. 

I have realized that i am well within normal ranges and that my wife isn't a "size queen". 

The issue really isn't the size thing at all....it is my overall confidence (or lack there of). My wife has worked hard to reassure me. I made a decision that i was not going to let this whole situation dictate my mood and daily life. I am not the mousy type, honestly, you would laugh if you saw me and thought about me being quite and lacking confidence. I'm 6'1" 190 lbs and in pretty good shape. 

The OM knows what i am capable of and is why he has stayed very far away from me. To protect from giving up anything about my self or my family I can't say too much about what i do for a living and what my primary hobby/second job is, but let's just say that i have one job in an office and another job where i share an "office" made of chain link with another guy. 

I am regaining my confidence every day and my wife and i are closer than ever. I am slowly working my way there.


----------



## FrustratedHub

Rand OmGuy said:


> let's just say that i have one job in an office and another job where i share an "office" made of chain link with another guy.


You so need to get that guys punk ass in the Octagon!

I think what you are going through is perfectly normal given your situation. Sounds to me like you are mentally working yourself through it just fine. I'm sure with a little more time, you will be well past this issue.


----------



## youkiddingme

Size is important. It's not always been this way.....but my wifes size changes after about 5 minutes or so when we are having sex. After that... I lose interest. It was not always this way.... Yep. Size matters.


----------



## diwali123

What? Like she gets looser?


----------



## youkiddingme

Yes. It's been that way for a few years now.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

youkiddingme said:


> Yes. It's been that way for a few years now.


It wasn't reacting like this before? Have you had children in the years of the change?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

It shouldn't do that. Have you talked to her about it?


----------



## Alexandria

First of all f-ck her. She cheated on you and of course that is going to make you feel like crap and inadequate. F her. Sorry, but I would not ask her these questions...it is natural, I am sure, to be curious, but my questions would be, "Why did you cheat on me," or, "How soon can you be out of the house." If you are average, then that is what you have, so live with it. Listen, I would like to be as tight as a 16 year old, perfect breasts for life and a beautiful face forever. These are unrealities. Live with what you have. It is not like you have some micro-penis. I like something larger, but I am tall and my body does not like small. However, I dated a guy about 5 years ago and he was very average, but VERY hard, so it is the motion in the ocean. I also dated a guy TOO big and I could NEVER do oral sex and regular sex felt good, but sometimes painful. It all depends on the person. If was you, I would dump her. I mean she cheated. Unless there is something you are not tellling us.










Rand OmGuy said:


> Ok all,
> I need a womans perspective. An honest one.
> 
> I am struggling with a confidence issue as a result of my wife of 13 years cheating on me with my best friend two years ago.
> 
> While i am working through that process, questions i have asked her about the OM and the incident has left me with answers i probably didn't want to know.
> 
> Let me start with this, i have never been terribly concerned with or hung up on the size of my "package". I have never had any negative feedback about my size, but let's be honets, most women aren't going to just tell a guy that he's small. I have heard through the grapevine that a girl thought i was quite large but that is subjective.
> 
> Now to the meat of the problem. Pun intended.
> 
> During the questioning stage of me finding out what happened, i asked her: "was he bigger than me?" She reluctantly answered, yes. Keeping her promise to be honest with me no matter how much it would hurt me. She followed her answer up with that it didn't make a difference in the sex and that she didn't climax.
> 
> Now, not only did my FORMER best friend have sex with my wife, he is better equipped than i was. I suddenly felt inadequet and my confidence was shot. I felt almost embarrassed to even get undressed in front of her.
> 
> I started searching online about penis enlargement and quickly realized that there is really no such thing. On these medical based sites, they describe the average Penis size as 5-7" long and 4-5" in circumfrence.
> 
> As embarrasing as it is, i measured myself the very next time i was erect. I measured above the "average" size but i still have a complexabout it.
> 
> Is this stupid?
> 
> My wife has multiple G-spot orgasms everytime we make love (3-5 times a week) so i know she is being satisfied, but why do i still feel the way i do?
> 
> I know a woman can't comment on whether i myself am of an okay size without seeing it, but i want to know how important it is?


----------



## youkiddingme

No it has not always been that way. No, we have not had any kids since it started. We are about 50.... Yes, I have talked to her about it. I talked to her about kegels... bought her some benwa balls. 
But she is apparrently not interested in using them. She knows it is a problem but that's where it is. It is like when we start it is great... but somewhere along the way it becomes so loose I can't feel anything. Ugh


----------



## Sussieq

diwali123 said:


> She didn't say he was longer, just bigger. He could be thicker but same length or shorter.
> I probably would have lied to you because holy crap that's just not good for a man to hear.
> At least she was honest with you.
> 
> I have had relationships with guys who were 9 inches, it really didn't make a difference to me. Once you get over about 7 it gets to be too long. The last few inches of vagina towards the uterus don't have many nerve endings. Smaller is easier to give oral to.
> I think chemistry and technique are more important than size really.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She should have lied, and he shouldn't have asked.


----------



## bloupbloup

I have a penis above average & i heard some partners telling: "wow your penis is nice, i would be proud if i were you". Or i heard also: " you are so big". 
Then, i discovered that size was important to perform several sex positions and never slip out. 
So i think women like size.


----------



## Jellybeans

Once again, this thread confirms for me my feelings that men care way more about size than women do. LOL. Men are penis-obsessed!


----------



## MambaZee

Jellybeans said:


> Once again, this thread confirms for me my feelings that men care way more about size than women do.


:iagree:

I'm glad H has never asked about my exes. Maybe he never did because honesty is big with us and he'd expect the truth from me, but in all fairness, I think I'd lie on this one because a couple of my exes were bigger than he is. Were they better? No, not at all, but if he were hung (heh) up on size, that probably wouldn't matter.

I'm not a size queen, either, so maybe that's why I don't care.


----------



## COguy

Jellybeans said:


> Once again, this thread confirms for me my feelings that men care way more about size than women do. LOL. Men are penis-obsessed!


men obsess about their penis and only their penis

Women gripe and moan about every other area of their body except for their vagina.

"My boobs are saggy!"

"My arms flap around"

"I need a face lift"

"My nose needs some work"

"I need botox"


----------



## camillaj

Before you take the ruler out and start measuring, think about everything else you do before and after the intercourse with/for your lady. This is really important. Especially if the intercourse part is all you do.


----------



## Goldmember357

Yeah look at "Mr Average" you'd be surprised. Turns out most women overestimate, and most guys lie (who would of thought). The % of the population under 6 inches is 70% and under 7 inches is 95%. Id imagine those figures are even lower if you count world wide stats, seeing how condom/penis size stats for the most populated regions/countries in the world show smaller than "average" size. So 

As far as size goes. I believe if a man is not below the smaller end of average he is fine, and the smaller end of average is below 5 inches which only 4% of the population is anyhow. So the bulk 3/4 is between 5-6.2 inches in length. However essentially there is no such thing as "too big" it seems as long as said man is not +10 inches in length and +6 inch girth. Any longer or bigger is probably not even enjoyable for the man. And a true 8 incher is pretty damn big, most women would probably assume its around +10, given they have worse spatial awareness then men.


----------



## Goldmember357

Rand OmGuy said:


> Thank you for your input.
> 
> When my wife cheated, we were in a very bad place in our marriage, on the verge of divorce. I was not giving her the attention, emotional support and affection she needed. We have resolved all of this and i have been putting a lot of work into bettering my self, unfortunately it was after the cheat. I don't take responsibility for what she did, but i do have some ownership in what led to it.
> 
> The "FORMER" friend was doing and saying those things and took advantage of what i confided in him about regarduing the hardships of my marriage at the time. He is no longer in the picture and never will be again.
> 
> My wife and are working through this and are making good progress. I decided that our children were not going to be punished for her mistake. I love her and know the good in her and feel that a person cannot be defined by one action. She is working hard everyday to prove she deserves my forgiveness and trust.
> 
> I guess i will just have to work through my confidence issues.


Why do you want to work on this?

Don't you think you can do better?


Look you may have messed up and possibly been the "cause" or the "reason" why you believe she cheated. In other words lets say you did not want to fix the relationship until this happened, but don't you think the simple fact this happened shows you two are not compatible? 

Think about it!

Two who are truly in love should not even get to the point you two are at. 

Id suggest thinking this over deeply, and wondering if you are simply settling. I mean do you really want to think about her affair and your former friend having been with her +10 years from now?


----------



## GTdad

Eventually you reach the point where you're just happy your penis works dependably, regardless of how small or large.


----------



## Jellybeans

COguy said:


> men obsess about their penis and only their penis
> 
> Women gripe and moan about every other area of their body except for their vagina.
> 
> "My boobs are saggy!"
> 
> "My arms flap around"
> 
> "I need a face lift"
> 
> "My nose needs some work"
> 
> "I need botox"


But this thread isn't about that.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Jellybeans said:


> But this thread isn't about that.


Not to be crude but perhaps we should open a thread called ... "How important is the size of a vagina?" I think men are too obsessed with the size of their equipment ... whatever fits is the right size.


----------



## Jellybeans

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Not to be crude but perhaps we should open a thread called ... "How important is the size of a vagina?"


If you want to, go for it.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Jellybeans said:


> If you want to, go for it.


lol ... no, this topic really holds no interest for me. Now OPs concerns are his reality and that is important to me but generally speaking this specific topic usually degenerates pretty quickly. I was speaking partially in jest and partially to point out that there is really no right answer. There is no magic number that you can put out there to say this is the perfect size for all woman and anything larger or smaller just won't work.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I just caught the biggest bass of my life this weekend, ironically it was with the smallest rod I own.


----------



## LostViking

NextTimeAround said:


> Princess Di was more attractive than Camilla. and for those who believe that youth provides some sort of advantage, she was also much much younger.


Yes but remember that Diana was a BPD psycho also. I think Charles loved her. He just couldn't live with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badcompany

Rand OmGuy said:


> another job where i share an "office" made of chain link with another guy.


Chanting "two men enter, one man leaves....two men enter, one man leaves" ?
:rofl:


----------



## LostViking

camillaj said:


> Before you take the ruler out and start measuring, think about everything else you do before and after the intercourse with/for your lady. This is really important. Especially if the intercourse part is all you do.


Make love to a woman's mind and her vagina will follow?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LostViking

The most perfect man in the world is a 13 foot tall hunk of marble in the Vatican. His name is Dave. And his weewee is tiny! But he proudly lets it hang out there for everyone to see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

LostViking said:


> Yes but remember that Diana was a BPD psycho also. I think Charles loved her. He just couldn't live with her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not sure why I care but Camilla and Charles had a relationship before Di came along. Di was just a pawn. 
Why do I know these things.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

last I checked you cant park a big rig in the average garage.
now I have known a few woman with big garages and none of them are satisfied by a compact car. So I drove off.


----------



## LostViking

diwali123 said:


> Not sure why I care but Camilla and Charles had a relationship before Di came along. Di was just a pawn.
> Why do I know these things.


Nerd?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fisherman

nogutsnoglory said:


> I just caught the biggest bass of my life this weekend, ironically it was with the smallest rod I own.


How big?


----------



## diwali123

LostViking said:


> Nerd?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not really. I think when the son got married there was some history of Di thing in a magazine at a dr's office and I was bored.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Fisherman said:


> How big?


10 lbs :smthumbup:


----------



## treyvion

LostViking said:


> Yes but remember that Diana was a BPD psycho also. I think Charles loved her. He just couldn't live with her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wild.


----------



## WyshIknew

Sometimes my wife gets a large amount of pleasure, and O's, when we are using a position that restricts full penetration. We might only be using perhaps 3 to 4 inches, perhaps less (never measured, a bit difficult)

So if we are anything to go by then apart from perhaps an initial 'wow' factor then it matters very little.

One of the ladies here said "I don't care how big it is but I do like to know it's there."


----------



## treyvion

I'm going to add my 2 cents...

Typically the size of the male organ is not everything, but to others it could matter.

The typical penis you see in porn, represents the upper 5% and some cases the upper 1% of penis size. It's kind of like comparing NBA player average heights to that of the regular population.

The average penis is in the range of 5.5 to 6.5 inches, measured on top. This would account for about 75% of penises.

The rest of the penises are divided above and below this range.

At too small of a penis size, the woman may not feel alot of friction and it may slip out in various positions.

At too thick of a penis size, insertion may take alot of preparation and alot of patience, and it may leave the lady much more sore than normal for subsequent sex sessions.

Too long of a penis and the cervix will be encroached. On the women OBGYN and Women health web sites, a majority of woman do NOT like the cervix being touched at all. That it is alot of pain which will result in them drying up and their sexual desire dropping. 

There are a small amount of woman who specifically enjoy cervix touching.

There are a range of vagina sizes akin to the range of penis sizes. SO there could be a very large and internally spacious vagina, that even an average penis does not provide much stiumlation.

At a very small vagina size an average penis may be too big and cause pain and soreness in subsequent days.

There are penises which are too thick to be inserted into a womans vagina. ( not all women, but most )


There are penises which are too long to completely be submerged into a womans vagina so an inch to several inches may be external to the vagina at deepest penetration.

Part of the stimulation of penis size is the womans mind... Some women are very turned on mentally at the sight of a large or well proportioned penis...


----------



## treyvion

nogutsnoglory said:


> 10 lbs :smthumbup:


This is like one of those bass stories.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Texan's know size is important


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I think truly that most woman want a man to look and feel confident. Act that way in the bedroom. As we all (most) know during sex the vagina opens and closes a bit. So at times almost any penis will feel large and also at times will feel small to a woman. As a man you can tell when there is a ton of friction or just a lot of slippage. All woman are different to a degree so knowing your lady is key to great sex. Penis size aside.
I know when she is opened to the point of needing more than I have, it is not because I am too small, after all no man is a transformer, 90% of the time I am large to her, I also know what to do then to bring her back to where the friction is better and she loves that control. It is a matter of 30 seconds of switching it up during the act so it is not like a halftime show or anything.
Prior to the experience with my wife I had no real idea of all of this. Communication in bed is key. Paying attention to what is going on with your ladies body is number one priority. Once the puzzle is figured out...game on


----------



## PreRaphaelite

If the majority of women have some fantasy about big c0cks and if they really did feel better, then about 20% of the men around would have women throwing themselves on them begging them for sex.

Last time I looked I hadn't noticed that happening. Unless it was behind my back.

Here's a nice example: I once dated a Japanese-American woman who was 30 years old. She was probably 5' at most. She told me that in her early twenties she would only date -- you guessed it -- black guys, really big black guys. I'm no such kind of guy. At 30 she was a little older and a little wiser ( I was younger than her at the time). We had great sex together. So I asked her, does c0ck size make a difference? She said yes it does, but that's for her and not necessarily for other women. But . . . no c0ck was more pleasureable to her than a man giving her good oral sex. Did that fact determine her choice of who she dated? Apparently not. After me, she dated a couple other guys who anything but 6'10" and hung.


----------



## ntamph

PreRaphaelite said:


> If the majority of women have some fantasy about big c0cks and if they really did feel better, then about 20% of the men around would have women throwing themselves on them begging them for sex.


You haven't noticed that? I don't think it's about big penises but a majority of women prefer to share a minority of men.


----------



## treyvion

ntamph said:


> You haven't noticed that? I don't think it's about big penises but a majority of women prefer to share a minority of men.


Thing about it, if 10% of the men were doing all the sex, and they all had the upper end of c0cks. The average c0ck size after 1000's of years of natural selection would be much bigger than it is today.


----------



## ntamph

treyvion said:


> Thing about it, if 10% of the men were doing all the sex, and they all had the upper end of c0cks. The average c0ck size after 1000's of years of natural selection would be much bigger than it is today.


Like I said, it's not about penises. But men and women don't pair up one by one. Most love songs directed at a female audience (especially with female singers) are about a girl who is trying to get the sole attention of a guy who is juggling multiple girls/women because he is so hot.

Most women would prefer to share 50% of a "10" than have 100% of a "5."


----------



## treyvion

ntamph said:


> Like I said, it's not about penises. But men and women don't pair up one by one. Most love songs directed at a female audience (especially with female singers) are about a girl who is trying to get the sole attention of a guy who is juggling multiple girls/women because he is so hot.
> 
> Most women would prefer to share 50% of a "10" than have 100% of a "5."


You must be a man, because I can't believe a feminist would write a comment like this, which is an observation of mine in certain environments.

All women are not like this.

Starstruck and status driven females are exactly like this.


----------



## ntamph

treyvion said:


> You must be a man, because I can't believe a feminist would write a comment like this, which is an observation of mine in certain environments.
> 
> All women are not like this.
> 
> Starstruck and status driven females are exactly like this.


Lol, why did you think I was a feminist? I'm a guy.

My friend Josh the accountant is not juggling three different women a week like my friend Stefan the personal trainer. Josh goes home to jump through hoops for missionary once a week. Stefan's three FWB's are basically competing with each other in his bedroom on different days of the week so he picks one but he has no incentive to do so.


----------



## RandomDude

Even if size doesn't matter to females it's a status thing no? Bragging rights like "bf's got a big ****" akin to "gf's got big tits" etc etc? lol


----------



## greenpearl

I think skill is more important. 

Christian Gray is an expert. 

Men should all learn to become experts in bed.


----------



## treyvion

ntamph said:


> Lol, why did you think I was a feminist? I'm a guy.
> 
> My friend Josh the accountant is not juggling three different women a week like my friend Stefan the personal trainer. Josh goes home to jump through hoops for missionary once a week. Stefan's three FWB's are basically competing with each other in his bedroom on different days of the week so he picks one but he has no incentive to do so.


Dudes that get around, get around. It's no big deal when your doing it. It's obvious that women see the situation differently from men, because it wouldn't raise my demand on a female if I know she's messing with several, it would lower it.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

treyvion said:


> Dudes that get around, get around. It's no big deal when your doing it. It's obvious that women see the situation differently from men, because it wouldn't raise my demand on a female if I know she's messing with several, it would lower it.


Exactly. If she's having sex with a bunch of guys and wanting to have sex with me ... don't really care how hot she is ... not going to happen.


----------



## Jellybeans

LostViking said:


> The most perfect man in the world is a 13 foot tall hunk of marble in the Vatican. His name is Dave. And his weewee is tiny! But he proudly lets it hang out there for everyone to see.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh that David is a FINE specimen!



diwali123 said:


> Not sure why I care but Camilla and Charles had a relationship before Di came along. Di was just a pawn.
> Why do I know these things.


Agree. Camilla was always Charles' true love. Diana was a business/monarch arrangement. I think Di may have loved Charles but he only married her because he was made to.


----------



## Jellybeans

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> I was speaking partially in jest and partially to point out that there is really no right answer. There is no magic number that you can put out there to say this is the perfect size for all woman and anything larger or smaller just won't work.


:iagree:


----------



## larry.gray

WyshIknew said:


> Sometimes my wife gets a large amount of pleasure, and O's, when we are using a position that restricts full penetration. We might only be using perhaps 3 to 4 inches, perhaps less (never measured, a bit difficult)


That's because it's only that far in to her G-spot. If you have restricted penetration, that puts your head right on the same depth as her G-spot and it give it more stimulation.


----------



## larry.gray

LostViking said:


> The most perfect man in the world is a 13 foot tall hunk of marble in the Vatican. His name is Dave. And his weewee is tiny! But he proudly lets it hang out there for everyone to see.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dave is a grower not a shower :rofl:

Never assume the size of a man based on the size of his non-erect penis. I'm a grower and I was self conscious for years because I'm smaller than my thumb limp. Then I measured and compared myself to one of those websites linked up - I'm in the 70th percentile for length and 90th percentile for girth.


----------



## treyvion

larry.gray said:


> Dave is a grower not a shower :rofl:
> 
> Never assume the size of a man based on the size of his non-erect penis. I'm a grower and I was self conscious for years because I'm smaller than my thumb limp. Then I measured and compared myself to one of those websites linked up - I'm in the 70th percentile for length and 90th percentile for girth.


I used to think the "greeks where small"... Based on the statues, which always depicted a non dramatically sized flaccid c0ck.

However, in my later years I surmised that it's possible the greeks typically had small flaccids, and we have no idea of their erect penis sizes. Perhaps they had a good sized erect penis, and there was something in the characterization of the culture which resulted in a small flaccid.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

treyvion said:


> I used to think the "greeks where small"... Based on the statues, which always depicted a non dramatically sized flaccid c0ck.
> 
> However, in my later years I surmised that it's possible the greeks typically had small flaccids, and we have no idea of their erect penis sizes. Perhaps they had a good sized erect penis, and there was something in the characterization of the culture which resulted in a small flaccid.


Or the sculptors were tired of the large flaccid ones breaking off so they made a practical decision.


----------



## treyvion

VermisciousKnid said:


> Or the sculptors were tired of the large flaccid ones breaking off so they made a practical decision.


Large flaccids may have been considered "heathen". It may have been more "heathen" in character as well. Who knows. I no longer assume a tiny erect penis from a greek, because we don't know for sure.


----------



## gpa

treyvion said:


> I no longer assume a tiny erect penis from a greek, because we don't know for sure.


I assure y that we r no more or less than the average American male.
But we r well known of our abilities to satisfy a woman 
At least up until the arrival of the economical chaos we r now facing.
No more erections for us


----------



## treyvion

gpa said:


> I assure y that we r no more or less than the average American male.
> But we r well known of our abilities to satisfy a woman
> At least up until the arrival of the economical chaos we r now facing.
> No more erections for us


Why you say "no more erections for us"?

So the Americans have a bad rep for satisfying their woman? I never aligned with the norm anyway, it's always been important to me.

The greek may have been the average of the size of people who typically inhabited that region. I don't know my history enough to know if the current group represents the original group or not (kinda like Israel for example, Or I guess America).


----------



## gpa

treyvion said:


> Why you say "no more erections for us"?
> 
> So the Americans have a bad rep for satisfying their woman? I never aligned with the norm anyway, it's always been important to me.
> 
> The greek may have been the average of the size of people who typically inhabited that region. I don't know my history enough to know if the current group represents the original group or not (kinda like Israel for example, Or I guess America).


With "us" I mean us Greeks. I'm a Greek myself y see. As for the "erections" well its kind of humoristic (and sarcastic) I guess. No money no honey I suppose .
I don't think that Americans have a bad reputation at all. Especially in sex. I was there a decade ago and I have a personal opinion myself.
My remark was also humoristic (but also true I believe). Have y ever heard about "Greek lovers" during 70's or 80'??? Well look for it and y'll get it.


----------



## treyvion

gpa said:


> With "us" I mean us Greeks. I'm a Greek myself y see. As for the "erections" well its kind of humoristic (and sarcastic) I guess. No money no honey I suppose .
> I don't think that Americans have a bad reputation at all. Especially in sex. I was there a decade ago and I have a personal opinion myself.
> My remark was also humoristic (but also true I believe). Have y ever heard about "Greek lovers" during 70's or 80'??? Well look for it and y'll get it.


I'll look up greek lovers. In our country many guys have a reputation for thinking about their own needs. That's what I was wondering the perception from abroad.


----------



## treyvion

I read up on the greek lovers during the 70's and 80's. It looks like they were cleaning up all the foreign women.

The story that I had, was that some guys went to greece with their girlfriends, and left without them... The greeks were cleaning up.


----------



## ASummersDay

For me, size is important, but not in the way that a lot of men seem to think it is. In other words, I don't want a c0ck so big that I can feel it tickling my throat during PIV! NOT, I repeat NOT appealing. Quite terrifying actually.


----------

